# Disquette Système et autres pour un Apple IIe



## benzytou (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'espère pouvoir apprendre pleins de choses sur l'utilisation des anciens Mac.

Je viens de récupérer un Apple IIe avec le lecteur Disk ][ et sa carte. Il fonctionne très bien avec son écran Sony monochrome orange.

Le problème est que je n'ai aucune disquette 5"1/4 et pas de DOS. J'ai juste accès au basic sur la ROM.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a en sa possession de genre de disquette et qui pourrait m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Superparati (14 Février 2010)

Belle acquisition  ! garde le précieusement 

Je vais retrouver, dans quelques jours, mon Apple IIe. J'ai quelques disk DOS et un certain nombre de programme. Je dispose également d'une vingtaine de disk vierges. 

Avec un bon manuel et un peu de temps, cela me semble possible de copie les données d'un disk à un autre.

Je reviendrai en fin de semaine avec plus d'information pour toi


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2010)

Sinon y a eu pas mal de disquettes sur eBay ces derniers temps.

Et sur silicium.org ils sont des tas de disquettes à donner dont des 5"1/4


----------



## benzytou (15 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup,


j'ai regardé sur ebay ces derniers temps mais il y avait pas grand chose en disquettes et programmes pour Apple II

Je vais regarder sur silicium.

Et merci SUperparati. J'attends


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

benzytou a dit:


> Merci beaucoup,
> 
> 
> j'ai regardé sur ebay ces derniers temps mais il y avait pas grand chose en disquettes et programmes pour Apple II
> ...



Oui il avait un bon stock à priori. Il faut d'ailleurs que je demande de D7 de 800 Ko pour mon Mac+


----------



## Vivid (16 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il avait un bon stock à priori. Il faut d'ailleurs que je demande de D7 de 800 Ko pour mon Mac+



tu en veut des disquettes ! combien ? 

a+


----------



## melaure (17 Février 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> tu en veut des disquettes ! combien ?
> 
> a+



Des vraies Double Densité ?


----------



## Superparati (17 Mars 2010)

benzytou a dit:


> Merci beaucoup,
> 
> 
> j'ai regardé sur ebay ces derniers temps mais il y avait pas grand chose en disquettes et programmes pour Apple II
> ...



Désolé pour cette longue attente, après quelques recherches, je n'ai pas les logiciels et les cartes appropriés pour faire les copies.
Pour faire de la duplication voici les incrustions :
- Une carte super série.
- Le logiciel ADT pro sur PC.
Pour en savoir plus :
http://adtpro.sourceforge.net/bootstrap.html#Starting%20from%20bare%20metal

Je n'ai malheureusement pas la carte et ni le logiciel pour le faire. Il n'existe pas d'autre méthode ? en prodos cela doit bien pouvoir se faire ça.


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2010)

J'ai un truc en Prodos pour les copies.
En revanche, je ne sais pas si je l'ai ici ou s'il est toujours chez mes parents. Je chouffe


----------



## Superparati (18 Mars 2010)

un peu de lecture en attendant 

http://home.swbell.net/rubywand/Csa2DOSMM.html


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2010)

Le fichier est dispo chez dl.Free pendant 30 jours. 

J'ai pas le II GS sous la main pour re-tester mais il me semble me souvenir que c'est une D7 qui se lance en Prodos et qu'on trouve un truc genre "FASTCOPY" dans SYS.UTILS


----------



## Superparati (18 Mars 2010)

Merci !

J'ai récupéré l'archive.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2010)

Il y a pas mal de lots de disquettes 5"1/4 pour Apple II sur eBay en ce moment ...


----------



## Vivid (24 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Des vraies Double Densité ?



Heureusement que je suis passer par là... 

je compte ce qui me reste...


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> Heureusement que je suis passer par là...
> 
> je compte ce qui me reste...



Impec !


----------



## Vivid (25 Avril 2010)

plus de 5' 1/4, il me reste des 3'1/2.

bye.


----------



## melaure (26 Avril 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> plus de 5' 1/4, il me reste des 3'1/2.
> 
> bye.



Des 3"1/2 double densité, double face ? (je ne cherche pas de HD).


----------



## Vivid (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Des 3"1/2 double densité, double face ? (je ne cherche pas de HD).



les Hd ne marche pas avec les plus vieux lecteurs ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Des 3"1/2 double densité, double face ?



A la notable exception de certaines séries de disquettes de marque RPS (Rhone Poulenc System, "made in France"* ) datant de la seconde moitié des années 80, et qui elles, étaient de vraies "simple face", toutes les disquettes 3,5" DD sont double face, celles vendues comme "simple face" sont en réalité des double face dont une seule est certifiée. Le nombre de celles qui posent problème n'est pas sensiblement supérieur à celles certifiées double face.

(*) Il n'y avait que les français pour s'ingénier à augmenter leurs coûts de fabrication en installant deux lignes de fabrication distinctes, là où une seule suffisait, sachant que la différence en prix des matières premières pour magnétiser la seconde face représente moins de 1% de son coût de vérification.  Mais bon, ils n'allaient quand même pas laisser ces salauds d'utilisateurs acheter des simple face, et les utiliser comme double face !


----------



## Vivid (26 Avril 2010)

oui... a l'époque de l'Atari on prenait d'énorme risque  mais on avait des pochettes pour chaque disquette


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2010)

Vivid a dit:


> oui... a l'époque de l'Atari on prenait d'énorme risque  mais on avait des pochettes pour chaque disquette



C'étaient pas des pochettes, c'étaient des préservatifs, pour éviter que les virus ne passent d'une disquette à l'autre


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Mai 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A la notable exception de certaines séries de disquettes de marque RPS (Rhone Poulenc System, "made in France"* ) datant de la seconde moitié des années 80, et qui elles, étaient de vraies "simple face", toutes les disquettes 3,5" DD sont double face, celles vendues comme "simple face" sont en réalité des double face dont une seule est certifiée. Le nombre de celles qui posent problème n'est pas sensiblement supérieur à celles certifiées double face.


Bonjour

Si mais souvenir sont bon, j'achetais des simple face et je perçait un trou pour les tester en double face.

Je me souvient pas des marques, mais jamais de problème.

436f726469616c656d656e74

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2010)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si mais souvenir sont bon, j'achetais des simple face et je perçait un trou pour les tester en double face.
> 
> ...



Tais siffle souvenirs ne sont pas bons : le perçage d'un trou, c'était pour utiliser une DD comme une HD (une "720 Ko"* en 1,4 mo), au niveau "perçage", les simple face et les double faces ne se distinguaient pas, c'est au niveau du formatage qu'on faisait la différence (ce qui fait que bien des utilisateurs de RPS se sont fait piéger, car ils formataient la disquette en 720 Ko*,  et la moitié de ce qu'ils croyaient écrire dessus n'était pas enregistré, mais ça, ils ne s'en apercevaient que quand ils tentaient de relire la disquette !


(*) Je parle de 360 et 720, parce qu'à cette époque, j'étais sur un Atari ST, sur Mac ou Amiga, c'était 400 et 800, of course !


----------



## claude72 (1 Mai 2010)

Et c'est sur les 5 1/4 qu'il fallait ajouter une encoche sur le côté pour pouvoir utiliser la 2e face.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> Et c'est sur les 5 1/4 qu'il fallait ajouter une encoche sur le côté pour pouvoir utiliser la 2e face.



Oui avec une "pince à tiercé"


----------



## Vivid (2 Mai 2010)

ou un cuter.


----------

